# Stella has been gone one year today...



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

And I still miss her. She was one of a kind; obedient, loyal, gentle and loving. She really listened. See you at the bridge my sweet girl.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I have to believe that we will see them again. My thoughts are w/ you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

They do tend to leave a huge mark on our lives.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

These year-aversaries are so difficult! You are in my thoughts and prayers tonight


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

They leave their paw prints all over our hearts, don't they? It's so hard to lose them, but we take the heartbreak because the only thing worse would be to never have known them. Sending a hug your way.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She was a beautiful girl.The anniversary are always sad days for sure.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a sweet baby picture . . . and a wise old girl picture. Stella looks so aware---I can imagine she was a wonderful companion. For me, the pain of loss doesn't go away--I just cherish more and more about my pets at the bridge.

May your memories of Stella sustain you. Sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My thoughts are with you, it's easy to tell she was a well loved girl. Such kind eyes.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Stella was such a beautiful girl. Thinking of you. Take care.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Death leaves a pain that no one can heal
But love holds a memory no one can steal

She was such a beauty.
Big hug Deb


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Beautiful girl ... 
Anniversaries of their crossings are hard :hugs:


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm sorry Deb. She left a huge piece of herself in your heart, and I know she's waiting patiently to see you again!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful girl! My condolences on your loss! The pain never goes away!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

It' never gets any easier does it? Beautiful girl.


----------

